# 64 IMPALA PHOTOSHOP



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

mint green


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

blue..........


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

Whats with the white on the quarter?

Looks good


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yellow :0 ...............


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

:0 looks more green than yellow


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ashleigh_@May 18 2006, 12:35 AM~5446964
> *Whats with the white on the quarter?
> 
> Looks good
> *




that's the light from the sun........thanks


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

rootbeer...........


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

like the blue :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ashleigh_@May 18 2006, 12:37 AM~5446974
> *:0  looks more green than yellow
> *




meet me halfway.........


lime :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

orangeish red........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

tangerine baby..........


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+May 17 2006, 04:38 PM~5446989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another lime........lighter......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

baby blue........


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

:0 @babyblue.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pink.............


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

Purple!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

mint green.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ashleigh_@May 18 2006, 12:43 AM~5447036
> *Purple!!
> *



posted wrong one......haha


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pink........ :biggrin:


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Much better. I want to see a lighter pink


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

money green.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ashleigh_@May 18 2006, 12:46 AM~5447054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Much better. I want to see a lighter pink
> *




ok one sec.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

gold or cream......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

fuckin server...... :uh: 

champagne or pewter..............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

silver...........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ashleigh_@May 18 2006, 12:46 AM~5447054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Much better. I want to see a lighter pink
> *




do you mean a brighter pink????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

like this?..............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

olive green............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another baby blue.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

candy fade.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another fade............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yet another fade.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another....... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pink fade........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another rootbeer........


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 17 2006, 05:10 PM~5447113
> *like this?..............
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ashleigh_@May 18 2006, 04:46 AM~5448301
> *Love it!
> *




thank you i try :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 17 2006, 04:39 PM~5446999
> *orangeish red........
> 
> 
> ...


this color is the best


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

THATS TIGHT THAT CAR LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THIS OTHER ONE THIS GUY HAD THAT WAS TRYING TO SALE WHEN I BOUGHT MINE...HE'S IN BAKERSFIELD? 



http://www.cars-on-line.com/18947.html



LOL


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

LOL THAT IS THE SAME CAR DID ANYONE BUY THIS ALREADY???


----------



## bigheads64 (May 21, 2006)

background gives it away


----------

